# Wondering how I can stabilize center brace Crack



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello all I recently purchased a used 150 gallon got it all setup today I realized that the center brace had a small Crack across the top that spread slightly after I filled I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to stabilize it and should I be worried I attached a picture of the Crack it does not go into the webbing.. thanks


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the tank full of water? If so I would drain it back down to less than half, then see about repairing it. The crack doesn't look like it goes all the way thru so that is good.

If it was my tank I would get the strongest epoxy I could find at the hardware store. Mix up the epoxy and fill that crack with as much as you can using a small tooth pick or something to push it down into the crack. then take a clamp like this Shop IRWIN Bar Clamp XP/36-in Next Gen at Lowes.com to pull the tank back together. Allow it to dry like the instructions say and maybe a few more days then removed the clamp and refill with water.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info I drained 2/3 of the water used jb weld clear weld and clamped over night I'm gonna wait another day and fill back up and hope for the best


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Let me know if that works. I would also keep a watch on it for a few weeks to and make sure it doesn't spread again.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

So I refilled slowly today and unfortunately she spread back open I used jb weld clear weld it's rated for 3200 psi.. this tank has got me nervous there's no livestock in it at the moment but I'm thinking a new 125 might be on the horizon


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

That does stink. If this is a display tank you might stuck but if it's a tank just for you. If no one will see it you could put a brace along the top front and back, something like a 1x2 or flat metal then put 2 clamps along the top. Won't look pretty but could hold it together


----------



## Rocky Conner (Jan 27, 2016)

I would use a tap kit, drop 3 1/8" holes on both sides, re-poxy it, clamp it,wait a full week, then take a piece of 18ga steel, drill out matching holes, and drop a bolt into it. Make sure the holes are about 1/4" from the crack. That should give it enough strength to hold off the pressure. If you lack a tap kit, you could skip the holes, just poxy it, clamp it for a week, get the steel and use self-tapping screws. Remember to stagger them so you don't create a weak 'line' in the metal. And if you really want to make sure it doesn't go anywhere, drop some of that JB weld between the plate and bar, and clamp THAT down after you screw it in place!

It's about all you can do short of welding it.


----------

